# Chessie System covered hoppers or autoracks



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Did anyone ever make G scale covered hoppers or autoracks in Chessie System paint? Looking for some to put together a solid chessie train.

Thanks!

-Adam


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

For Aristo, you can go to there website, click on "Un-cataloged Database" and do a search on roadname. They seem to have (or atleast have made in the past) Chessie 2-bay covered hoppers, 40' steel boxcar, 100t hoppers, covered gons, caboose, bulkhead flat, etc. 

-Ray


----------

